
Ask HN: What are your favorite magazines? - nullbyte
I see a lot of threads for book recommendations, but I haven&#x27;t seen one yet for magazines. What are your favorites, HN?
======
SyneRyder
Future Music & Computer Music. I don't buy them regularly (each issue costs
about $20 - $25 in Australia), but I keep the issues I've bought and found
them surprisingly timeless. The artist interviews are often about the creative
process & workflows. They interviewed Moby just before his Play album went to
#1, and it contains my favorite quote on impostor syndrome:

 _" I'd done a mix here and I put it on headphones. Then I thought, just for
fun I'd put on [The Prodigy's] The Fat Of The Land. It sounded a million times
better so I got very depressed.... When you're working by yourself you can
lose objectivity so quickly and molehills become mountains. I'll be working on
a song and if I can't get the kick drum to sound right I'll think I'm a
failure and walk around Manhattan, mourning my fate. It doesn't matter that
I've made lots of records in the past. All that matters is I can't get one
kick drum right. And all I can think about is my career's over and I'm going
to have to become a fries chef at McDonalds." \- Moby (pg 63, Future Music 84,
July 1999)_

------
alehul
The New Criterion - They're the only politically conservative magazine that
pens clever arguments, and in a verbose style like The New Yorker. Their arts
critiques are rooted in a love of classic periods like Romanticism and
Renaissance.

Jacobin - A pro-socialism/communism magazine with beautiful design and often
convincing arguments.

Lapham's Quarterly - A history magazine that ties past events to current ones;
often super interesting.

The Hedgehog Review - Very educational, focused on a specific topic each
issue.

Inference Review - New and online-only, but full of brilliant content from the
likes of Noam Chomsky, and generally leaders of respective fields. Side note:
"Trump and the Trumpists" (Vol 3 Issue 1) was the most insightful, unbiased
and accurate explanation of Trump voters I had ever read.

~~~
oblib
Inference Review looks like a lot of fun. Noam's piece on language was great.
I bookmarked the site.

Lapham's Quarterly has been in my bookmarks for awhile now so I'll 2nd that
one, and I'll look at the others you've mentioned as well.

Thank you for sharing these!

------
rockdiesel
The Economist, 2600 and, specifically when I fly, I like buying some of the
history magazines that are usually in the airport bookstores, but the name of
the magazines escapes me right now.

~~~
partisan
Thumbs up for 2600, Foreign Policy. The Economist and Lapham's Quarterly are
my usual buys as well.

------
balladeer
It used to be Newsweek India edition. Then they went no-print and when they
came back and started printing again they never resumed printing for India.
The US edition would be a lot costlier for me after currency conversion and a
lot more after shipping is added. Also, I might not be able to connect much.

The ones I read regularly are from India and most of HNers might not have
heard about the.

Caravan (www.caravanmagazine.in) - pretty good long form pieces. Then there's
a Hindi literary magazine - Hans
([https://www.hanshindimagazine.in](https://www.hanshindimagazine.in) \- it's
a Hindi website with an option to translate the links I reckon). And, Fountain
Ink - [http://fountainink.in](http://fountainink.in). They usually pick very
interesting subjects, subjects that other media establishments either miss or
just give less than a cursory look.

Just like books, I never had any success with e-newspapers and e-magazines.
Distraction is just one worry. Though I manage to read some long form articles
on the web every month or so.

~~~
kadal
Caravan is so great. How does fountain ink compare?

As heads up for non-Indians, they have occasional articles that are not purely
focused on India.

~~~
balladeer
Fountain Ink seems to be pretty good. Read couple of issues. Thinking of going
for annual print subscription.

------
chauhankiran
I personally enjoy Safari India[0] magazine.

[0]. [http://eng.safari-india.com/archives.aspx](http://eng.safari-
india.com/archives.aspx)

------
Isamu
Hi-Fructose (honestly)

[https://hifructose.com/](https://hifructose.com/)

~~~
tomcam
Wow, never heard of it. Great find, thanks

------
indescions_2017
[http://www.phrack.org/](http://www.phrack.org/)

------
taylodl
Guitar Player ([http://www.guitarplayer.com](http://www.guitarplayer.com)) is
the only print magazine I regularly read anymore. Though I did buy the first
issue of the Omni magazine reboot last night!

------
woodandsteel
I have subscriptions to the Atlantic, Commentary, Consumer Reports, New York
Review of Books, and the Review of Metaphysics.

I used to subscribe to the New Republic, but it changed so much after it got
bought out a couple of years ago that I dropped it.

------
hourislate
Fine Homebuilding. The last magazine that I still insist on a hard copy.

------
pmdulaney
The Atlantic, The New Criterion, Commentary, the UK edition of Wired, and (not
a magazine, but like it, for me) the weekend edition of the Wall Street
Journal.

------
cyberviewer
BSD Magazine [https://bsdmag.org/](https://bsdmag.org/)

------
nullbyte
The Economist. I think it is one of the last general readership journals worth
reading.

~~~
wj
My favorite as well. I don't have time to get through the whole thing every
week but I do feel much better informed after reading it and it allows me to
spare the vicious contempt that U.S. cable news has.

------
sixQuarks
New Scientist - best layman's science magazine, updated weekly.

------
valeriomon31
The Economist and Il Sole 24 Ore are my usual buys!

------
consultanturnot
Sky & Telescope

------
ChrisRR
Retro Gamer is one of my favourites here in the UK.

------
hkmurakami
Gaku (岳), a Japanese mountaineering magazine.

------
kadal
The new yorker

------
ajmurmann
Nautilus

------
Sir_Cmpwn
2600

